
Porsche 918 RSR Hybrid official pictures - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/photos/porsche-918-rsr-hybrid-official-pictures/#3766922
======
maximilianburke
Gorgeous. Its front quarter views reminds me a lot of the 3rd generation RX-7
which I think is one of the most timeless automotive designs. I find it a bit
funny that a hybrid is sporting Gulf-esque racing livery and sponsored by
Mobil.

